# Baron Davis Fanclub



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

If you want to join the fanclub post here or send me a private message. I hope this fanclub is going to be BIG!

@halfbreed: can you sticky this?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

count me in!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

btw: Jermaniac Fan, you can also add me to your Tinsley fanclub, I love the way this guy plays!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

B Dizzle said:


> btw: Jermaniac Fan, you can also add me to your Tinsley fanclub, I love the way this guy plays!


Done! :yes:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> btw: Jermaniac Fan, you can also add me to your Tinsley fanclub, I love the way this guy plays!


me too please!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Count me in for the BDiddy fanclub.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Count me in for the BDiddy fanclub.


Cosign.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Co-Cosign


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

definitely in.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bdiddy is sick count me in.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Sure. In I am.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I love B-Diddy. Sign me up. He's a great player and a great man.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

YO!!! Get me in this fan club!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I've just added you guys to my fanclub, had no time the last few days because of vacation.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Add me in !


----------



## chickenwang (Apr 11, 2005)

COUNT ME IN, of course


----------



## MarTh (Mar 16, 2005)

yo thanks for adding me bro


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## StillBozBallin (Apr 14, 2005)

Sign me up


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sign me up too playa!!! :yes:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hook me up Bdizzle. Baron is tite. Holla.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I want in!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

It's getting a little crowded in the forum with too many stickies, so I'm gonna unstick this for now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd like to join if you got this going still.


----------

